# Pilot Light on A.O. Smith Gas Water Heater Keeps Going Out



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

The pilot light on my A.O. Smith gas water heater keeps going out. Happened several times last fall, then not at all over the summer. The weather has started to cool with a few cooler nights and the pilot was out again today?

Trying to determine if this is worth trying to repair or if I should just install new. When the light stays lit, it works great. I already replaced the thermo couple last year and that seemed to have no effect on things. 

Online search brings up pages of people with similar issues. Just trying to get more professional advice.

Any feedback from those more educated in such things would be appreciated.

Model FDV 50 216. Dated '02.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

If the new thermocouple didn't help there is a good chance its the gas valve itself.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

welp your outa warranty....for the price of a new one id say replace it...40-50 standard vent nat gas heaters are cheap...try to get the same brand so the replacement will be eaiser


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

After all the crap I've read about AO Smith I'd rather finds something else with a similar configuration.

Guess I was just hoping it could be fixed.


----------



## ASMCHICO (Aug 24, 2009)

*AS Smith pilot light*

We see that a bit. In some models, the air intake screen on the bottom of the unit gets dirty & starts snuffing the pilot light when the burner cuts off. We made a funny little vacuum attachment & can usually clean the filter and solve the problem. Blowing the filter with compressed air from the burner side works ok too. Look at a diagram, I'm not talking about the combustion screen, there is another filter below the burner.

Good luck.

I know of an easier way to give the stupid thing more air, but I don't do it because of liability issues.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Hot water is over rated.


----------



## dprimc (Mar 13, 2009)

Not at my house. Now when talking to the clients.....


----------



## regionalmech (Oct 10, 2010)

if your shure it's not the thermocouple check to see if you are getting any back draft. also dependant on model there is a flame sensor you can oohm out and make shure that your getting a good reading


----------

